# st. gabriel's cemetery



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

hello, i'm another new addition to the hauntforum. i've been watching from afar for a while, and figured i might fit in. i've seen so many great yards and things here, so i thought i'd share some of my pic's with yall. it has been a work in progress for a few years now, but aren't they all!:googly:
http://photobucket.com/stgabriels hope you enjoy them.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ah new meat! welcome to the forum!

you've been holding out on us! these are fantastic pics!!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow. There's a lot of work that went into that. Looks great....especially the night scenes.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome!!! Great job, looks great!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool... love the witch and cauldron.


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

well thank you all! i have been congering up prop's fer about twenty ot years now, and like a fine beer they get better with age......


> or at least i think they get better


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice job, i love the headless horseman.


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

there is a revamped version of the horse in pieces all about the house, i'm hoping he will be making a showing in the cemetary this year. i've been working on it for two years(seasons) now. last year i made the phantom and his organ and the crypt.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Impressive portfolio!

Love the wedding scene idea!
Did you make that horse?!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt. The dogs were really scarey. lol Looks like you've put alot of work into it.


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

actually i did make the horse, it was ok but made of wood and VERY heavy and hard to store. so the new improved model in process is polystrene and pvc. much lighter and disassembles for storage. not much that can't be made out of poly. and pvc in my world!!!


----------



## majickmaker (Jul 21, 2009)

It looks great!! Shows what dedication, imagination, and hard work can do...


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to the boards!
My fave pic is, by far, the phantom organ player. Loved the pics!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome it all looks great


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome, I agree with everyone else, everything looks great, very impressive! Love the headless horseman and his horse, they are awesome!


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

hey ya'll thanks again it is really fun to have others to finally share a passion with. i'm not sure where i should put these pic's but i have a few of the organ and horse under construction, so here they are.......
http://photobucket.com/under-construction


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great props and I love the rural setting! The overgrown long grass half hiding the fence columns really sells it. The horseman is terrific - I saw the pics of the new horse and organ under construction - you sir are an artist!!


----------

